# My therapist experience... updated



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted about my experience w/ my therapist earlier. My first session went really good. she has a nice personality, a lot of experience, and I just felt very comfortable talking to her.
viewtopic.php?f=76&t=89176

However, I've seen her a few more times since then and I've found the sessions to be largely a waste of time. She seems to spend a lot of time talking, more than me, which I don't think is a good sign. She tends to say stories that don't even relate to me. She forgets some of the things I tell her so I have to repeat myself (like what my college major is). Last time, we started talking about politics. I'm like, wtf does this have to do with me? It's like she forgot that this therapy is about my SA (and a couple related problems). I can't stand her anymore as a therapist; though she's really nice as a person and is the only therapist I've ever felt comfortable speaking with. But she doesn't believe in assignments. It's almost like she does nothing that a good friend can't do, yet gets paid a bunch for it.

End of rant. I'm sick of this. I'm going to look up someone else that my psychiatrist recommended.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My former one liked to gab as well. Having social anxiety, I am going to have a hard time interrupting this outgoing, talkative stranger. I lasted all of two sessions with her. My new one is free and I feel like she's actually doing something to help.

Good luck in finding a more suitable one.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

I once read in an article somewhere "never trust a therapist that talks more than you do" Their job is to try and get you to open up not yabber on about themselves and politics and stuff. 

If i were you i would definately look for somebody else, she seems to be wasting your time.


----------

